# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  طلب برنامج القوقل توك مع الشرح

## أفياء

جزاكم الله خيرا


اريد احد يشرحلي برنامج القوقل تووك ،وكيف اسويلي ايميل ع الجيميل،وهل التسجيل بالبرنامج يتطلب شيئا اخر

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------

